# "Moorhuhn Winter Edition" – schon wieder ein Malware-Fehlalarm



## Newsfeed (29 November 2008)

Die Installationsroutine enthält einen Downloader, den mehrere Wächterprogramme als potenziell gefährlich einstufen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

